# Natural Flea Prevention



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Pretty sure something like this was asked before, but long story short, I stopped using Frontline 8 months ago once I learned how poisonous it can be and all. All went well with no treatments until a few days ago, when the dogs started itchin and whatdya know? I saw some fleas on them.

So what kind of stuff/ingredients should I be looking for? I've heard Garlic/Yeast helps, but does it really? Especially yeast, not sure I wanna give them yeast?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I found this recipe for homemade neem oil spray the other day: Using Neem Oil For Dogs

In another section of that site, the writer says that they also take pure neem oil, rub it between their hands and rub it all over their dog's coat.


----------



## pitbullmamaliz (May 18, 2011)

Unfiltered organic apple cider vinegar (the murky kind with the "mother" in it). You can either give your dog a bit every day, diluted with water, or you can dilute it with water and spray it on your dog's coat before going someplace that may have fleas. Internally every day is ideal because it has billions of other good side effects too.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I use Diatomaceous Earth / Amorphous Silica / I use it to kill any bugs around my yard, house, and it can be put directly on the dog or in the food for internal parasites. I think it works pretty good and it safe.


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

If you are not dealing with a heavy infestation (hundreds of fleas and everywhere) this is what works for me: How to get rid of fleas without using harsh chemicals?

Dagmar


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Yea, it's not heavy, just one or two fleas here and there, but the brats get allergic reactions to their bites and their fur starts to fall , so it probably looks worse than it is.

I looked for ACV at a publix by my house but only found the filtered kind =/, is that one alright to use too? Gotta look up the dosages.

Ah, like the DE so I can sprinkle it on bedding, but where in the world do you buy it? Also Neem Oil, guess there might be some online sites that sell it?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

THis is where I buy DE from. 
Raw 4 K-9's


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, you can get neem oil online. They say to get the pure uncut kind, not the essential oil. 
Neem Oil , Pure - 8oz:Amazon:Beauty

Same with the ACV, you want raw, unfiltered ACV with "the mother".


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I read somewhere, maybe here to put some DE in an old sock and use it to dust the dogs. It works GREAT! I am going to keep a sock full at camp and at home!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I was planning on starting garlic this year, but havent seen any fleas on Uno yet, so I'll hold it off for now and sprinke DE when needed, it works well, but its messy and needs to be reapplied if the dog gets wet.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

We sell DE - the Wholistic brand, it's $12.99 and should be enough to last you a while. We also just came out with a Neem/Lavender/Cedarwood (I think Cedarwood) concentrate that is $15.99 that you can mix in shampoo to kill fleas or dilute in a spray bottle with water and spray to repel fleas/ticks/mosquitoes. It's a pretty small bottle but, again, should last you a while. You know what I mean by "we" (the store I work at), didn't want to say the name and make it seem as though I'm advertising.

As far as the filtered ACV, no I wouldn't use it, if you go down to the Whole Foods by Sunset Place they have the unfiltered Braggs for like $4 a bottle or something.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I would be interested in the neem/lavender/cedarwood!! PM me the site please!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Small Update: I went with the ACV (Braggs raw unfiltered, finally found it in a market closeby) and the DE (food grade) and there is definitely less itching, plus I sprinkled the DE on and around their bed too (and it killed all the ants by there, i think the ones with the big heads were biting the dogs too, heck they bite me), plus I'm not seeing any fleas on them. Patchie and Popi are barely scratching at all.

Took a couple of days to work, but I'm starting to think that Sparky has something else going on not flea related. His hair hasn't grown back yet and he still chews at himself a little bit, whenever I took Popi or Patchie to the vet (they've had the same thing happen other times) it's always been "it's a flea allergy", and while they're fine now, Sparky is going through the same thing. :/


----------



## Kess (Jun 20, 2011)

I have DE (human grade) but not sure how to use it. Do I rub it in the fur or sprinkle it in her food? I thought it was used as a natural wormer, does it take care of fleas & ticks also?

Also, as far as the neem/lavender/cedarwood, do you saturate the fur with it, or just use a few drops on the collar or between shoulder blades? My dog doesn't do too well when I try to spray or rub anything all over her, it freaks her out a little bit.

Kess


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kess said:


> I have DE (human grade) but not sure how to use it. Do I rub it in the fur or sprinkle it in her food? I thought it was used as a natural wormer, does it take care of fleas & ticks also?


I am also using HG-DE, it seems to be working!
You can do both, it can be mixed with pet food(you would have to look up the exact dosage,) it can be put on pets to control fleas and ticks and also dusted around living area to control insects(which is what Ive been doing, I havent yet added it to their food.)


----------



## Kess (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, I will give it a try.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep you can do either both, rub/dust the DE on the fur or just feed it to the dogs. I think it dehydrates the fleas or something along those lines.
I've been going with the "ghost dog" method.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> Yep you can do either both, rub/dust the DE on the fur or just feed it to the dogs. I think it dehydrates the fleas or something along those lines.
> I've been going with the "ghost dog" method.



I read somewhere that, to insects, it has microscopic razor-sharp edges which cuts the flea's protective outer covering, leading to dessication and death. So, yep, they basically dehydrate.

Either way, it definitely works. At our previous house we had a huge flea problem. I'm talking you couldn't take one STEP outside without having several fleas jump on you. They were everywhere and all of us were miserable. We actually had to literally put DE _everywhere_, inside and outside. All area rugs and upholstery had to be removed from the house and steam cleaned, took clothing and curtains to the laundromat in trash bags to be cleaned and super cleaned everything in the house. Every square inch had to be vacuumed with a vacuum that had a bag, and everything was sprinkled with a layer of DE. We had to be out of the house for two weeks. After we controlled it, we (meaning human and dog  ) had to wear repellent (neem, lemongrass, and cedarwood. Didn't smell very pretty, but it worked) before going on a walk or around the neighborhood. We coated our dog with some DE too. Then he got rinsed off with water and dried after the walk.

Thank goodness we don't have fleas here!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We use DE - 1 tsp for the sheltie and 1 tbsp for the collies in their food. We also dust them and the house, beds, and yard. It works great. No worms almost no fleas. I think we bring them home when we go to the lake. We also use ACV. We get our DE at the feed store - I believe it was $19.99 for 50 pounds. I give the stuff away.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

How do you apply it outside? I've been thinking of trying it, but do you just sprinkle it on the grass? Do you dilute it in water and spray? I keep thinking I would need massive amounts if I were to "dust" the whole lawn lol.


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I was planning on starting garlic this year, but havent seen any fleas on Uno yet, so I'll hold it off for now and sprinke DE when needed, it works well, but its messy and needs to be reapplied if the dog gets wet.


yeah, i give garlic (half clove every other day) and brewers yeast (1 tb spoon everyday).

guess what? just spot a flea on aggro minutes ago....


----------

